

The Objective of Education Is Learning, Not Teaching - nivi
http://friendfeed.com/e/16947049-409b-44fd-b77f-f645013bd00e/The-Objective-of-Education-Is-Learning-Not/

======
nivi
As an experiment, I didn't post directly to the article.

Instead, I posted the link to my FriendFeed "blog" which includes a juicy
quote from the article.

~~~
rw
Don't insult us.

------
Zev
It just happens to be that teaching something can be a great way to reenforce
what you previously learned.

